# "Herring Gutted" horses



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never heard that term before. What exactly is "herring gutted"? Can you maybe post a pic of a good example?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

This is one of the best pictures I could find in a quick search.

http://www.nationalsaddlecentre.co....e/images/Horse_types/High_Withers_Extreme.jpg

Pretty much it's where the horse's "gut" goes in a straight, upward sloping line from the elbow to the groin instead of it staying "flat" for the first portion and then sloping upward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wonder if maybe one of the reasons why it's most commonly seen on racehorses is due to their fitness level?

This mare was a registered QH and, at that point, she was about as fit as any racehorse you'll ever see.









When she was slightly less "fit", she looked more like this...like a normal horse


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

That would be my guess, too, smrobs.










I think this mare may be a little closer to a true herring-gutted horse, but even she would likely fill out some with additional weight.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't understand though if it's a fitness level but also known as a fault. I happen to really look for this " fault " in horses. Is there anything bad about them?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For one that is truly herring gutted, the only thing I can really see that might be affected is that they may have a diminished lung capacity due to the smaller area for the lungs to inflate.

I may be totally off though as I am not a vet.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Herring gutted horses tend to be weak in the coupling. It is a sign of a horse who rarely uses it's back well and lacks engagement. The horse is less incapable of fluid, elastic stride, but is probably capable of covering ground despite incorrect body carriage. Proper training can help improve the building up of the abdominal muscles.


Also, they are a pain to keep the saddle in place. Even with breastplates they tend to drift back.


----------

